# Kontiki South Pacific Exchange Index (KSPX) Update Sept'07



## Fiji (11 October 2007)

Thought some of you guys might be interested in reading about our South Pacific stock exchange. 
Still at its infancy when compared to ASX but it is gradually growing.  

:


----------

